# Battle Of The Worst Tattoo(s)



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

I know that this is a tough one but who has the worst set of Tattoos in MMA. 

Aleksander Emelianenko - Russian Mob tattoos
Babalu - Arm Doodles
Tait Fletcher - Could not quite get his finished before the show\

I know there are many more but what do you think.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Joe Riggs. 2 words: Turqoise Diesel


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Rigg's "DIESEL" across his stomach just looks horrible. Monson also has/had a big ugly star on his shoulder that wasn't even the exact shape of a star. It looked like he sketched it on himself. 

I like Brandon Vera's tattoo designs on his back, even though I don't know what they are. Just looks cool.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Tim Sylvia's Superman emblem because it's so arrogant


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> Tim Sylvia's Superman emblem because it's so arrogant


I don't think its arrogance, I think its his childhood hero, theres nothing wrong with that.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Joe Riggs wins this threads topic


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Rigg's "DIESEL" across his stomach just looks horrible. Monson also has/had a big ugly star on his shoulder that wasn't even the exact shape of a star. It looked like he sketched it on himself.
> 
> I like Brandon Vera's tattoo designs on his back, even though I don't know what they are. Just looks cool.


ye i really hate rigg's diesel tattoo across his stomach. it just looks so out of place. his set of tattoos would be much better without the diesel tattoo


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

esv said:


> ye i really hate rigg's diesel tattoo across his stomach. it just looks so out of place. his set of tattoos would be much better without the diesel tattoo


Can't wait to see what that diesel tatoo looks like when hes 80.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Rigg's "DIESEL" across his stomach just looks horrible. Monson also has/had a big ugly star on his shoulder that wasn't even the exact shape of a star. It looked like he sketched it on himself.
> 
> I like Brandon Vera's tattoo designs on his back, even though I don't know what they are. Just looks cool.



Monson's star gets my vote, looks like ass.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

sxrxnrr said:


> I know that this is a tough one but who has the worst set of Tattoos in MMA.
> 
> Aleksander Emelianenko - Russian Mob tattoos
> Babalu - Arm Doodles
> ...




Aleksander Emelianenko has Russiand Mob ink?? What ones?
I like his back, the grimm reaper holding a baby, thats sick.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Monson's star gets my vote, looks like ass.


lol which star is it. he has 2 stars and one red tatto on his back that looks like a star lol.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Found this about Alexsanders tattoos



* Right arm: Cathedral with five domes: symbolizes five years of imprisonment.
* Shoulders: Stars: “symbolize person’s honor and dignity, they mean that one lives according to his traditions and principles”.
* Right shoulder: cobweb: Aleksander did not explain it’s meaning other than say that contrary to what has been suggested by some, it does not have anything to do with mafia. In Russian prison tattoos this symbol usually denotes drug addiction.
* Left shoulder: Writing in Russian
* Left forearm: Half cat’s head, half skull: “**** homini lupus est”, man is a wolf to his fellow-man.
* Back: Grim Reaper holding a baby: according to Aleksander it’s a tattoo of Holy Mother, and that it means “absolutely nothing”, he just liked the design.
* Back: "Gott Mit Uns", meaning “God is with us” in German: for Aleksander, it’s a symbol of revival. This tattoo caused a significant controversy, since this slogan was written on belt buckles of Nazi Germany soldiers.
* Knees: Stars: symbolize that the owner will never be brought to his knees.
* Pirate tattoo: stands for article 167 of Russian Criminal Code: “armed robbery”.
* “Luck favors the brave” in German: self-explanatory.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

esv said:


> lol which star is it. he has 2 stars and one red tatto on his back that looks like a star lol.



Lemme find a picture.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Lemme find a picture.


ye that one is by far the worst star tatto ever. it looks like elephant feces.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

esv said:


> ye that one is by far the worst star tatto ever. it looks like elephant feces.



Exactly.....


But I would be a whole lot more respectfull before telling him i didn't like his tattoos in person


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

anyone who puts their own name or nick-name on themselves should have their head examined!!! and this is coming from someone who has spent a good amount of time under the needle myself!!!

only name anyone should ever get, is their kids!!!


now, i'm not being racist, but howcome lots of black women have their names tattooed on themeselves? this is something i noticed when going to school just outside of Philly... why???


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Aleksander Emelianenko has Russiand Mob ink?? What ones?
> I like his back, the grimm reaper holding a baby, thats sick.


I was actually going on speculation when I posted that. I later found this artical where he explains what the mean. He denounces that they are mafia tattoos. Although he did spen 5 years in prison for robery. 

Accounding to a documentary I saw on the russian mob, stars on the sholders mean that he holds a position of respect. 

After doing some research that I did today about his tattoos I found this which is how he explains them.
Aleksander Emelianenko - OTMWiki

As I am not really an expert on the subject I would believe he would not have gotten those tattoos in prison unless they ment something. However I will leave it up to you to deside what they mean.


----------



## Squeetard (Oct 22, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> Can't wait to see what that diesel tatoo looks like when hes 80.


It will say 'Diesel-Electric Hybrid'


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

just outta curiosity, do any of you have tattoos? probably not since you are bashing them. One thing you should know is that each piece of body at probably means more than you will ever know about someone. They dont just walk into the tattoo parlor and say hey slap this star on my chest or this or do that.....i think its just funny that some people will rip into others when they are bigger pansies for not having the balls to get a tat themselves


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

sxrxnrr said:


> I was actually going on speculation when I posted that. I later found this artical where he explains what the mean. He denounces that they are mafia tattoos. Although he did spen 5 years in prison for robery.
> 
> Accounding to a documentary I saw on the russian mob, stars on the sholders mean that he holds a position of respect.
> 
> ...



Yeah, thats what I was thinking.
I dont know any members of the russian mafia, but i dont assume they would be the kind of people to just let you run around with thier symbols tattood on your body without asking first.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

sxrxnrr said:


> I know that this is a tough one but who has the worst set of Tattoos in MMA.
> 
> Aleksander Emelianenko - Russian Mob tattoos
> Babalu - Arm Doodles
> ...



Aleksanders tats are all meaningfull... Babalu has a nice Tribal Design.. i dunno why you would even mention these without mentioning the guy holding a dumbell on liddells arm


----------



## Squeetard (Oct 22, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> just outta curiosity, do any of you have tattoos? probably not since you are bashing them. One thing you should know is that each piece of body at probably means more than you will ever know about someone. They dont just walk into the tattoo parlor and say hey slap this star on my chest or this or do that.....i think its just funny that some people will rip into others when they are bigger pansies for not having the balls to get a tat themselves



Spare me please. Everybody has a freakin tatoo these days. And they got them because everybody else has them. I'm sure the ancient Moogabooboo tribal symbol for plentiful harvest had great meaning for the 10th grade ****** who saw it in a book and had to have it on his scrawny arm.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> just outta curiosity, do any of you have tattoos? probably not since you are bashing them. One thing you should know is that each piece of body at probably means more than you will ever know about someone. They dont just walk into the tattoo parlor and say hey slap this star on my chest or this or do that.....i think its just funny that some people will rip into others when they are bigger pansies for not having the balls to get a tat themselves



Umm, i actually have a lot of tattoos lol


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

i think vera's are tight
hopefully rigg's was is only teal cuz its faded
monsons star for the win though


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Josh Neer's "Neer" Tattoo. That is creative. I was almost glad Diaz beat him. (I do not respect Diaz and hope he loses every fight.)


----------



## Quietus (Oct 14, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> just outta curiosity, do any of you have tattoos? probably not since you are bashing them. One thing you should know is that each piece of body at probably means more than you will ever know about someone. They dont just walk into the tattoo parlor and say hey slap this star on my chest or this or do that.....i think its just funny that some people will rip into others when they are bigger pansies for not having the balls to get a tat themselves


I'm not sure I agree with you here. I have a tattoo and it means something to me, but I've met a few guys with tattoos that are purely ornamental. That is, they got them because they just looked cool.

And meaning in tattoos can be a little overstated, anyway. I've seen "Miami Ink" where a guy got a wicked snake arm-piece that supposedly symbolized (for him) his melding of two careers: real estate and night club management. It was a great tattoo, but a pretty lame 'meaning'. I'd rather he just said, "I'm getting a snake because it looks badass." 

This might be my favourite bad tattoo commentary: http://www.somethingawful.com/index.php?a=3136&p=3linky.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

diesel=sucks 
the tatoo, not him as a fighter


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

my sig pic has two of the guys with cooler tats. i thought it was funny when sylvia was saying how andre thinks he's superman. and then andre was like he is the one with the superman tatoo. i know this is a who has the wrost thread but genki sudo has a badass tat on his back. i wanted to get something similar then i saw hiis and was like shit, if i go pro everyone will be like he has a tat like genki. that would suck


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Atom Danger, how many hours have you been hanging out in this thread?


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah, I have two tattoos and they're pretty ****ing lame. I have the Metallica ninja star, which I got when I was 16. And I have a tribal design on my foot, which is the beginning piece that will eventually cover my entire lower leg.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Rigg's "DIESEL" across his stomach just looks horrible. Monson also has/had a big ugly star on his shoulder that wasn't even the exact shape of a star. It looked like he sketched it on himself.
> 
> I like Brandon Vera's tattoo designs on his back, even though I don't know what they are. Just looks cool.


Please dont tell me you are talking about the anarchy symbol on his left shoulder. That is perfectly done, and I find it to be one of the BEST tatoos in MMA, not because im an anarchist, but because it is somthing that shows MMA fighters as thinkers(this timein politics) which is somthing that is rarely seen. I think diesel on joe riggs stomach is terrible.

Im saying this as someone who used to spend hours a day in a tatoo parlor, so ive seen a lot of work done.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Atom Danger, how many hours have you been hanging out in this thread?



not that its any of your moronic business, but im bopping in and out, not just sitting here


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Renato's tatoos look cool on him. Any idea what they are? 

Rigg's teal arm tatoo looks good, but the stomach tat looks bad.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

i think matt hughes has the sickest tatts. lol just joking he doesnt have tattos.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I cant believe no ones mentioned Mike Nickels. He's got a ton and they just dont look very well done. I like Babalus i dont know why someone would mention him.


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

Squeetard said:


> Spare me please. Everybody has a freakin tatoo these days. And they got them because everybody else has them. I'm sure the ancient Moogabooboo tribal symbol for plentiful harvest had great meaning for the 10th grade ****** who saw it in a book and had to have it on his scrawny arm.


A Moogabooboo tribal symbol. Haha. F**king priceless. I agree, I have friends that got tattoos for nothing more than looks, with no meaning at all. I have none, but thats because I'm picky and it's gotta be something original. But ya Riggs tat is awful, but my vote goes to the chin of Mike Nickels. I mean if he ever decides to shave his goatee off, he's gonna look like he has dirt and crap all over his face and neck. Moogabooboo........


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Josh Neer's "Neer" Tattoo. That is creative. I was almost glad Diaz beat him. (I do not respect Diaz and hope he loses every fight.)


hell yeah me 2 i vote for that one.

last UFC he was ini rember somone saying saying "which one is neer?"

i was like the "the one with the huge "NEER" on his back"

lol


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Quietus said:


> I'm not sure I agree with you here. I have a tattoo and it means something to me, but I've met a few guys with tattoos that are purely ornamental. That is, they got them because they just looked cool.
> 
> And meaning in tattoos can be a little overstated, anyway. I've seen "Miami Ink" where a guy got a wicked snake arm-piece that supposedly symbolized (for him) his melding of two careers: real estate and night club management. It was a great tattoo, but a pretty lame 'meaning'. I'd rather he just said, "I'm getting a snake because it looks badass."
> 
> This might be my favourite bad tattoo commentary: http://www.somethingawful.com/index.php?a=3136&p=3linky.


Freaking Hilarious!!! It hurts bad to laugh so much since some cruiserweight beat the crap out of my body yesterday.


----------



## Squeetard (Oct 22, 2006)

Ghizman said:


> A Moogabooboo tribal symbol. Haha. F**king priceless. I agree, I have friends that got tattoos for nothing more than looks, with no meaning at all. I have none, but thats because I'm picky and it's gotta be something original. But ya Riggs tat is awful, but my vote goes to the chin of Mike Nickels. I mean if he ever decides to shave his goatee off, he's gonna look like he has dirt and crap all over his face and neck. Moogabooboo........



I have nothing against Tat's. Not trying to rag on them. Just the people who think they all have meaning and that they take big balls to get one. Tatoo's for the most part are the fashion acessories of the new millenium. People will tell you they have meaning, how else are they gonna justify scarring your body permanently.


----------



## TapOut101 (Oct 11, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> Please dont tell me you are talking about the anarchy symbol on his left shoulder. That is perfectly done, and I find it to be one of the BEST tatoos in MMA, not because im an anarchist, but because it is somthing that shows MMA fighters as thinkers(this timein politics) which is somthing that is rarely seen. I think diesel on joe riggs stomach is terrible.
> 
> Im saying this as someone who used to spend hours a day in a tatoo parlor, so ive seen a lot of work done.


totally agree, monsons star is perfectly done. And that, along with about 3 other tattoos that are on his back, are some of the only tattoos in the ufc, that actually mean something to the fighter who wares them. 
monsons not only a great grapler, he can dispute politics with the best of them. 

oh and that "DIESEL" tattoo is dumb, reminds me of something id see on a cereal box


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Thats what amazes me about monson, and is part of the reason why im a fan of him. He has a Phd. in psychology, and is truly thoughtful in many things, such as politics. He is not only a fighter, but he is a thinker.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Quietus said:


> I'm not sure I agree with you here. I have a tattoo and it means something to me, but I've met a few guys with tattoos that are purely ornamental. That is, they got them because they just looked cool.


I agree, I prob should have been more detailed instead of just being pissed off lol. Every piece of ink on my body means something to me, I just cant imagine someone going out and putting something on their body permanently just for the hell of it......might just be me though


----------



## MikeX (Sep 22, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> I agree, I prob should have been more detailed instead of just being pissed off lol. Every piece of ink on my body means something to me, I just cant imagine someone going out and putting something on their body permanently just for the hell of it......might just be me though


Yea, you're not the only one. People without tattoos generally feel that way too. I'm too young to get a tattoo but I am interested in getting some ink done in the future but just because people don't like tattoos doesn't mean they don't have balls to get one.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

im suprised no one brought up Chris lebans giant half finished samurai on his back.


I dont like giant tatoos, maybe just me but they seem to gody.

Edit: but ya Joe Riggs wins this one hands down.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> Tim Sylvia's Superman emblem because it's so arrogant


I wouldn't say its arrogant! I will say it is one of the geekiest tattoo's I have seen! What were you think Sylvia?


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

lol it turns out that melvin guillard's entire chest is tattooed. i never actually noticed before.


----------



## Quietus (Oct 14, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> I agree, I prob should have been more detailed instead of just being pissed off lol. Every piece of ink on my body means something to me, I just cant imagine someone going out and putting something on their body permanently just for the hell of it......might just be me though


Tattoos can be very personal. What I don't get is guys like Rob Zombie (who I really dig) and Henry Rollins (who I also dig) refusing to talk about their tattoos. If you've got visible tattoos, people are going to ask about them. It's kind of like when a chick's wearing a really low-cut top and then gives you the hairy eyeball because you were checking out her funbags. When you put 'em on display, _of course_ a guy's gonna look at them.

But back to the ornamental-vs-meaning thing: I have a certain amount of respect for someone who'll tattoo something just because they find it beautiful or cool. One guy I know had this really cool devil head in the old Big Daddy Roth style - didn't mean a thing, but it loooked f'n _cool_. That said, I'm no art critic, but I've seen some pretty freakin' weak artwork, too. So if you're getting one without personal meaning, it better be some pretty good work. 

And what's with guys getting their own name tattooed across their stomach or shoulders? Are they afraid they're going to forget?


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL im not sure, they might.....like Riggs....Im sure hell kick himself when he gets to be about 50 or 60 for having it, but for now its part of his persona.....Tupac had "Thug Life" or something like that on his stomach, I guess he thought he was a thug? idk lol


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> LOL im not sure, they might.....like Riggs....Im sure hell kick himself when he gets to be about 50 or 60 for having it, but for now its part of his persona.....Tupac had "Thug Life" or something like that on his stomach, I guess he thought he was a thug? idk lol


ye lol i'm afraid to imagine how shrivled up the diesel tatto on his stomach will be when hes 70 or 80 lol.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

esv said:


> ye lol i'm afraid to imagine how shrivled up the diesel tatto on his stomach will be when hes 70 or 80 lol.


Well when he's 80 I hope no ones lookin at his stomach anyway. So it probably wont matter. What does matter is that its a stupid tatoo to look at now.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> Please dont tell me you are talking about the anarchy symbol on his left shoulder. That is perfectly done, and I find it to be one of the BEST tatoos in MMA, not because im an anarchist, but because it is somthing that shows MMA fighters as thinkers(this timein politics) which is somthing that is rarely seen. I think diesel on joe riggs stomach is terrible.
> 
> Im saying this as someone who used to spend hours a day in a tatoo parlor, so ive seen a lot of work done.


First off Riggs's diesel tattoo is easily the worst one. I like Aleksander's and I really like Babalu's, especially his daughters name across his chest, the writing is really well done.

Now someone says Monson has a phd, so I'm not saying hes not a thinker, but I always wonder how anyone could think that anarchy could *EVER* work. It just doesn't make sense to me, and if someone truly believes it just makes me think, how could you possibly think it would work out. :dunno: 

Anyway, spitfire said something about Tupac, and the thuglife across his chest, well if anyone cares he defined a thug as a person that comes up when the odds are against him, not the violent kill everyone definition most people think when they hear thug. So that did mean something.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Everyone knows anarchy cant really work. But the point of anarchism is simply to take away heirarchy, and people taking advantage of others. Everyone knows that if the government all didnt go to work for a week, some crackhead would get ahold of a nuclear weapon and there you go. Its simply an ideal, not a practical practice.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Anarchy is bullshit if you ask me. Most of us wouldn't be alive for one. Think about it, no rules or anything......Murder rate would be huge and the world's population would probably be way way down


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

I don’t understand why Babalu’s are sleeve was in for worst Tattoo. I don’t like color tattoo’s, it may work for some people but personally I will stick to only getting black and grey because I just think that looks better. So to me something like Tim Silvia’s arm tattoo doesn’t look as good as Babalu’s but that doesn’t necessarily mean it is a bad tattoo.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

cabby said:


> Anarchy is bullshit if you ask me. Most of us wouldn't be alive for one. Think about it, no rules or anything......Murder rate would be huge and the world's population would probably be way way down



Did you not read where I said it wasn't a practical view, and anarchists dont consider it to be practical? It is an IDEAL... not anything honestly expected. They dont say, yeah lets have absolutly no government, so people can get raped, murdered, stolen from, etc. What they are saying they want is LIMITED government, as in less of the monster that allows people to be higher than other people, and allows people to take advantage of others. BTW, who says a lower world population would be a bad thing... look at china.


Once again, read the post above yours... and thanks for wasting server space.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> Did you not read where I said it wasn't a practical view, and anarchists dont consider it to be practical? It is an IDEAL... not anything honestly expected. They dont say, yeah lets have absolutly no government, so people can get raped, murdered, stolen from, etc. What they are saying they want is LIMITED government, as in less of the monster that allows people to be higher than other people, and allows people to take advantage of others. BTW, who says a lower world population would be a bad thing... look at china.
> 
> 
> Once again, read the post above yours... and thanks for wasting server space.



Well its my opinion and I didn't attack anyone I just stated what I felt. Everyone is entitled to an opion like it or not


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Doesnt change the fact that it was already adressed, it was a dumb statement, and a waste of server space. Its my opinion, that its worthless, so I expressed my opinion, just as you expressed yours. It is also my opinion that your post was worthless... M'kay?


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

I heard an MMA fighter got a tattoo with 1+1=2 on his foot. Dont remember who though.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I really like the design name design on Babalu's chest. As someone mentioned, the writing is really well done and detailed, and it just seems to fit perfectly on his chest. If I didn't have hair and man boobs all over the damn place, I'd probably think about getting one there.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Babalu has the best looking tattoos...I also like the way Monson looks with all his tats. I don't see anything wrong with the star...looks fine to me.

LOL @ whoever said "apparently Melvin Guillards chest is covered in tattoos, never noticed before" :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

A guy I work with has a unicorn on his bicep. I have no idea why and I'm pretty sure it's his only tattoo. :laugh:

Ialso like Kid Yamamotos and the one on Genki's back. Worst tattoo prolly should go to Neer or Riggs.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> Doesnt change the fact that it was already adressed, it was a dumb statement, and a waste of server space. Its my opinion, that its worthless, so I expressed my opinion, just as you expressed yours. It is also my opinion that your post was worthless... M'kay?


Jeeze calm down. Theres plenty of server space. Its not the end of the world that he posted something similar to your post.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Jeeze calm down. Theres plenty of server space. Its not the end of the world that he posted something similar to your post.


No there isnt:cheeky4: 

I was a lil drunk cabby and a lil smoked. I hadnt even thought about that until I clicked on my rep points. I appoligize.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

"Diesel" across over the abs is clearly the worst.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

the superman tattoo seems a little cocky to me and diesel's is retarded. for the love of god...dont get nickname's or name's as tattoo's. it just looks stupid. anyone think GSP's tattoo is stupid? i mean its cool that its jui-jitsu and everything but i'm kinda sick of all the chinese and japanese character tattoos. maybe its just me..


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Pete Sell's aren't very good.

Mikey Burnett's are f'n horrible.

Diego's is such a fad tattoo, so that makes his pathetic.

It would be an injustice if I left Mike Nickels off this list.

Sylvia's tatts SUCK too.

There's more. Gimme some time to look around, and I'll get back to ya.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

hey trey b. if your just lookin around look for this kotc guy who has his face tattoo'd with king of the cage on it. its funnier than anything ive ever seen. funniest shit ever man,its got flames and the words and everything....haha


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> hey trey b. if your just lookin around look for this kotc guy who has his face tattoo'd with king of the cage on it. its funnier than anything ive ever seen. funniest shit ever man,its got flames and the words and everything....haha


do you know his name


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> do you know his name


haha i seen that Eddie Sanchez guy kick his ass in under 15 seconds tho.. shit was hilarious

guys tattoo's are by far the worst thing in mma


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> hey trey b. if your just lookin around look for this kotc guy who has his face tattoo'd with king of the cage on it. its funnier than anything ive ever seen. funniest shit ever man,its got flames and the words and everything....haha


LOL man that shits comedy.... Other then that guy Mike nickles has my vote, I think one of his forearms are solid black.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

SHIN2DADOME said:


> LOL man that shits comedy.... Other then that guy Mike nickles has my vote, I think one of his forearms are solid black.


I've read Nickels owns and runs a very successful tattoo shop in Colorado with something like 15 staff members, which is a hell of a lot for a tattoo shop. But yeah, he definitely over did it on himself. That amount of tattoos is just ugly.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> hey trey b. if your just lookin around look for this kotc guy who has his face tattoo'd with king of the cage on it. its funnier than anything ive ever seen. funniest shit ever man,its got flames and the words and everything....haha


his name is Adrian Perez


here is a pic lol


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Why in gods name would you tattoo your ****ing face?? Thats gotta be the most retarded thing a person could possibly do to themselves. Seriously I hate when people do that it is so stupid. Tha guy should be shot in the stomach for that. Might as well cut your nose off and sew it to your cheek while your at it you freak.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Why in gods name would you tattoo your ****ing face?? Thats gotta be the most retarded thing a person could possibly do to themselves. Seriously I hate when people do that it is so stupid. Tha guy should be shot in the stomach for that. Might as well cut your nose off and sew it to your cheek while your at it you freak.


thats what chicks dig these days.. lol

yea.. honestly bud.. should have just let a kindergarden student go to work on your face with some crayons


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

I am all for taking pride in your family name but really hate Frank Mir's tat last name on his upper arm. I can see it now okay sir we can do that we just have to do some paper work your last name?? Hummmmmm as he lifts his sleave to his shirt oh yeah Mir thats it.... He should put Frank on the other arm.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Monsons man hand has to be the wrost a tat of ur babys hand okay but a mans hand is just creepy


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

great find organik. thats shit funny, the exact guy i saw a while back.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> great find organik. thats shit funny, the exact guy i saw a while back.



no dooouubtt lol

i find it so funny someone is dumb enuff to do that..


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Has anyone mentioned Lodune Sincaid's home made, crooked and terribly done heart with a really shitty "Mom" scribbled on it?


----------



## foxman69 (Sep 6, 2006)

Mike Nickels


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Organik said:


> his name is Adrian Perez


^^NOOGIE!!!

I never understood why people get tattoos on their face either. It just looks terrible. This guy totally ****ed himself up. Everyone thought Tyson was crazy, but this guy is way worse.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

CashKola said:


> ^^NOOGIE!!!
> 
> I never understood why people get tattoos on their face either. It just looks terrible. This guy totally ****ed himself up. Everyone thought Tyson was crazy, but this guy is way worse.


Nhuck, nhuck, nhuck,


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

wow, we have a new contender:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

anton said:


> wow, we have a new contender:



that doesnt look like its fully finished or somethin lol


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

haha a new contender, that crack's me up.

Im gonna try to find a new contender


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

this is some funny shit, enjoy:

http://swiry.eia.pl/pix/stupid_tattoo.jpg


make sure you read it


----------

